# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Si e kuptoni togëfjalëshin "harmoni fetare"?

## Albo

Shpesh degjojme se ne shoqerine shqiptare kemi "harmoni fetare". E degjojme nga goja e politikaneve, vizitoreve te huaj, nga goja e shqiptareve te thjeshte. E hapa kete teme jo per te diskutuar se sa harmoni fetare kemi ne shoqerine shqiptare, por e hapa per te mesuar, se si e kuptojne shqiptaret ne mendjen e tyre togefjaleshin "harmoni fetare":

*Si e kuptoni ju harmonine fetare?*

Pyetje e thjeshte dhe direkte qe pret nje pergjigje nga ju, anetaret e forumit shqiptar. Secili mund te shprehi mendimin e tij pa qene nevoja te komentoni apo replikoni mendimin e njeri-tjetrit.

Albo

----------


## brooklyn2007

"Harmoni fetare", merr shume kuptime dhe baza e gjithe kuptimeve qendron mbi virtytet me te pastra njerezore. Harmoni, bashkjetese, respekt reciprok, bashkepunim i ndersjellte, tolerance, mirekuptim, dhe me kryesorja, vizion i perbashket per te ardhmen e shoqerise. Te tera me lart jane sinonime dhe pjese plotesuese te njera tetres dhe qe formojne ate qe e quajme "Harmoni" te nje shoqerie. Veje ketu fene ne plan te dyte dhe fjales "Harmoni" i shtojme dhe termin "Fetare" dhe del dhe togfjaleshi "Harmoni Fetare"

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Shpesh degjojme se ne shoqerine shqiptare kemi "harmoni fetare". E degjojme nga goja e politikaneve, vizitoreve te huaj, nga goja e shqiptareve te thjeshte. E hapa kete teme jo per te diskutuar se sa harmoni fetare kemi ne shoqerine shqiptare, por e hapa per te mesuar, se si e kuptojne shqiptaret ne mendjen e tyre togefjaleshin "harmoni fetare":
> 
> *Si e kuptoni ju harmonine fetare?*
> 
> Pyetje e thjeshte dhe direkte qe pret nje pergjigje nga ju, anetaret e forumit shqiptar. Secili mund te shprehi mendimin e tij pa qene nevoja te komentoni apo replikoni mendimin e njeri-tjetrit.
> 
> Albo


unë do të thosha:
Harmoni injorance!

----------


## rovip

Per Me Teper Kjo Reflektohet Ne Martesat Miks...
Ben Nje Nga Vlerat Qe Kombi Shqiptare Ka Patur E Ka...
Duke Lene Menjane Marrezit E Politikaneve Tane...

----------


## EDLIN

*Si e kuptoni ju harmonine fetare?*

Une e kuptoj si respekt ndaj lirise se besimit ne radhe te pare , qe do te thote te respektosh fene e tjetrit ashtu si  fene tende.
Çdo rryme ekstreme demton me pare burimin nga vjen dhe padyshim gjithe shoqerine.Ekstremiteti eshte fundi i harmonise.
Besimet fetare do te jene ne harmoni ashtu siç kane qene, vetem po te vazhdojne te mbajne emeruesin e perbashket qe eshte shqiptaria.

----------


## Erlebnisse

Si fraze "harmoni fetare" do e kuptoja si bashkejetese e marredhenie te mira shoqerore pa nderhyrje e probleme ndermjet besimtareve edhe drejtuesve te Fe-ve te ndryshme.
Sa per ne Shqiperi me shume se "Harmoni fetare" mendoj se kemi indiferentizem/menefregizem fetar. Te gjithe besojme tek nje zot. Ndoshta kemi trasheguar edhe nga prinderit tane te qenurit mysliman, katolik, ortodoks, bektashinj etj, por nje gje eshte e sigurte te gjithe besojme tek nje zot e ia kemi friken, ama sa per ritet fetare zor qe pjesa derrmuese e popullsise t'i zbatoje sipas ligjeve fetare.

----------


## Arpos

Ne shqiperi, kosovë e maqedoni, kemi shancën që i takojm feve monoteiste. 

Harmonin fetare e kuptoj, duke pranuar faktin qe ka edhe tjer shqiptar, jo-mysliman qe besojn ne te njejtin Zot, ne te njejtin xhenet/parajs e xhennem/ferr. 

Po si duket kjo harmoni fetare qe dikur ka egzistuar sot po shkrihët, transformohet ne racizëm, duke i quajtur besimtaret mysliman ne maxhyp, turk e arab siq bejn disa antar ketu, eshte njesoj per shqiptaret ortodoks qe i quajn "grek" apo katolikët "latin". 

Eshte nje tabu e tmerrshme ku i rralli eshte ai i cili guxon qe te thot "BESOJ në Një ZOT", sepse menjehere vien paragjykimet, e sidomos OFENDIMET nga "Ateistët", ateist te cilët s'jan të kënaqur, s'jan të kënaqur sepse shohin njerez te lumtur qe gjejn mbështetje të fuqishme pran Zotit tyre, dhe këta jan të gatshëm qe te pergadisin çfar do qoft dokumenti qe keta besimtar mos ti shohin te lumtur, dhe nëse njeri prej tyre ju bashkangjitet, këta i ben edhe me te sigurt Sepse i jep arsye qe e kan me te drejt, e në anën tjeter jan aq shum të deshpruar, sa që mendja nuk ua mer,... provoni, e rrini me njerez ateista, dhe do e vëreni sa keq që jan !

----------


## Pellazgu

Shiko, ka një paradoks këtu.
Shqiptarët janë tolerantë sepse ato nuk janë fetarë. Dhe, në anën tjetër, ata që janë fetarë, nuk bëjnë ndryshim nga shoqëritë e tjera, nuk janë tolerantë. Ha-ha-ha .....Zoti mos e thëntë të bëhen shqiptarët fetarë të mirë. Atëherë vaj medet për ne. Dikujt këtu munt t'i tingëlloj si ateist. Jo, unë jam agnostik.

----------


## Shkelqesia_E_Tij

I atribuoj kuptimin dhe rendesine e nje vlere per te treguar qe DUHET te ndihemi mbi te gjitha Shqiptar pamevaresisht perkatesise fetare katolike,musilmane,apo orthodokse.

----------


## Alienated

Harmoni fetare per mendimin tim do te thote te respektosh te drejten e tjetrit per te qene ndryshe, per te besuar ndryshe, te bashkejetosh me ta, te ndash vlerat e perbashketa, te luftosh te keqen se bashku nga cilado ane qe vjen, ne cfaredo forme a dimension.

Harmoni fetare do te thote te mos e shohesh tjetrin si armik vetem pse ka nje besim ndryshe nga ne drejt Zotit. E kam thene shume here qe shqiptaret shquhen per harmoni fetare, sepse problemet e tyre ne baza fetare kane qene me te pakta (pothuajse s'kane ekzistuar fare) ne krahasim me problemet e natyrave tjera, qofshin politike, krahinore, klasore, etj. 

Une jam nga Tetova (ne Maqedoni) dhe shqiptaret ketu jane te besimit Islam. Sllavet e Maqedonise nderkaq jane te krishtere orthodhokse. Ne vitin 2001, ne Maqedoni u zhvillua nje konflikt i armatosur midis shqiptareve etnike dhe sllaveve te Maqedonise (konkretisht midis kryengritesve te Ushtrise Clirimtare Kombetare dhe forcave ushtarake policore sllave te shtetit). Megjithese u demtuan shume xhami, edhe nje numer simbolik kishash, shqiptaret dhe sllavet e Maqedonise kane vazhduar bashkejetesen pa kurfare problemi, ne kuptimin e diversitetit fetar. 

Kjo pak a shume (sipas medimit tim) quhet harmoni fetare.

----------


## RaPSouL

Së pari duke u nisur njëher nga vet kuptimi i togfjalëshit Harmoni Fetare, kuptimin e saj mendoj se të gjithë e dinë dhe poashtu është cekur më lartë nga secili anëtarë që ka dhënë mendimin e tij.

Por, këtu egziston edhe dicka tjetër ajo që e bën këtë Harmoni Fetare të vecant, ajo që sjell ajo për një shoqëri ose një komb të tërë, në njërën anë mund të sjell përcarje në anën tjetër harmoni të vërtet ndërfetare, e gjithë kjo varet nga praktikimi i harmonisë fetare në një vend.

Nuk  mund ta përkufizosh në shembuj këtë meqë kemi dhjetra e mijëra të tillë, mirëpo e rëndësishmja është mënyra e praktikimi të harmonisë fetare në një vend, gjë që ditët e sotme po praktikohet në mënyrë pozitive dhe dita-ditës shohim përmisime në harmonin fetare mbarë botërore, shpresojmë kështu edhe të vazhdoj edhe në të ardhmen, me përmisime të harmonisë fetare edhe nga vendet të ndryshme që nuk duan të dinë për të.

Të falenderoj Albo që hape këtë temë me të vertet dicka që ja vlen të diskutohet dhe të shihen mendimet e secilit nga anëtarët e forumit.

----------


## chino

Harmonia fetare per mua nenkupton tre elemente:

1. Kuptimi/mesimi I parimeve themelore te fese qe i perkas 
2. Kuptimi/mesimi i parimeve themelore te fese qe s’i perkas 
3. Deklarimi publik si te pavlefshme i te gjitha parimeve apo praktikave te fese time, te cilat biejne ne kunderthenie me parimet e fese te cilave nuk u perkas

Shkurt: harmonia fetare eshte *prerja* e tri religjioneve tona shoqerore (zbatimi i vetem atyre praktikave apo mesimeve te fese time, te cilat i praktikojne apo mesojne edhe fete te cilave nuk u perkas).

----------


## Paulus

> Shpesh degjojme se ne shoqerine shqiptare kemi "harmoni fetare". E degjojme nga goja e politikaneve, vizitoreve te huaj, nga goja e shqiptareve te thjeshte. E hapa kete teme jo per te diskutuar se sa harmoni fetare kemi ne shoqerine shqiptare, por e hapa per te mesuar, se si e kuptojne shqiptaret ne mendjen e tyre togefjaleshin "harmoni fetare":
> 
> *Si e kuptoni ju harmonine fetare?*
> 
> Pyetje e thjeshte dhe direkte qe pret nje pergjigje nga ju, anetaret e forumit shqiptar. Secili mund te shprehi mendimin e tij pa qene nevoja te komentoni apo replikoni mendimin e njeri-tjetrit.
> 
> Albo





> "Harmoni fetare", merr shume kuptime dhe baza e gjithe kuptimeve qendron mbi virtytet me te pastra njerezore. Harmoni, bashkjetese, respekt reciprok, bashkepunim i ndersjellte, tolerance, mirekuptim, dhe me kryesorja, vizion i perbashket per te ardhmen e shoqerise. Te tera me lart jane sinonime dhe pjese plotesuese te njera tetres dhe qe formojne ate qe e quajme "Harmoni" te nje shoqerie. Veje ketu fene ne plan te dyte dhe fjales "Harmoni" i shtojme dhe termin "Fetare" dhe del dhe togfjaleshi "Harmoni Fetare"


Unë bashkohem me mendimin e shprehur nga brooklyn2007. Nuk mendoj të shtoj diçka më tepër sepse e paska thënë pikërisht atë çka e mendoj edhe unë.

----------


## GeoF

Pyetje e thjeshte ne strukture , por shume e veshtire per t`ju pergjigjur, per faktin se eshte shume e imet dhe e detajuar.

Sipas meje: Te njoh dhe te respektoj fene time, kam kryer te njejtin respekt dhe per fene tende.

Perderisa une, besoj dhe lutem tek nje bindje ideale, nuk mund te mohoj bindjen dhe konceptin tend.

Ne themel , feja, formon njeriun, keshtu qe s`mund te ushqej kurre dis`harmoni, pervec rasteve ,kur njerezit perdorin fene per qellime apo arritje te caktuara.
Une konsumoj, veze te kuqe, une bej pushime per festa fetare, une ndez qiri ne kishe dhe prifti me bekon me nje psalm, edhe pse une jam musliman. Une shkoj ne kishe dhe  them qe, dua te relaksohem e te meditoj ne sallen e kishes duke pare ikonat, e ai me thote, me se mund t`ju sherbej , bir.

KAm miq dhe te aferm qe kane pasur martesa "mikse", dhe gjthcka eshte , po njesoj , pa ndryshuar koncepti i miqesise , apo shoqerise e marredheniveve te tjera me thella.
Ndoshta, kjo , mund te jete nje harmoni fetare, sepse , tash u kujtova , qe dy nga miqte e mi te afert, jane te krishtere.
Genti

----------


## Shejbani

Mirë mbrëma të gjithëve në forum.

Desha që edhe unë të kyçem në këtë temë dhe të themë vizionin tim rreth kësaj çështje. Fillimisht duhet theksuar se çështja është mjaft e ndieshme, andaj edhe përgjigjet duhet të jenë shumë të kujdesshme.
Mendoj se Nocioni harmonia fetare, nuk është shumë adekuat pë këtë që po bisedohet, sepse unë personalisht me këtë termë nënkuptojë harmoninë e rregullave të një feje të caktuar me jetën, kurse  ajo që duhet biseduar duhet të jetë  ,,Harmonia ndërfetare,,. 
Me termin harmonia ndërfetare nënkuptojmë që çdo fetar të rrespektoj fenë e tij dhe veten e tij ssepse nëse ai arrinë të rrespektoj fenë e tij, pa dzshim se feja e tij e mësonë që të rrespektoj edhe fenë e tjetrit. Andaj, të rrespektosh fenë e tjetrit don të thotë ke rrespektuar fenë tënde dhe veten tënde.
Ju falënderit për mirëkuptim.

----------


## shefi_v

harmoni fetare nuk ka  te shqipetaret muslimanet gjithmon kan qen tolerant ndaj feve tjera edhe pse kan qen shumic paramendoni nese kishin qen shumic krishteret qfar kaosi do te ishte ba edhe krishteret gjithmon jan ata qe kan bre problem edhe nje gje  qe ka ndodhur ne kohen  e luftes  banoret e nje fashtai te komunes se vitis kan qen te larguar prej shtepive te tyre edhe kan qendru ne fush apo mal afer fshatit stubell edhe nuk kan pasur ushqim e gjera elementare kur kan shku me kerku nga kataliket e stublles nuk ju kan dhan  kan than qe mos u dukeni ketej pari se na vrasin shkijet  paramendojeni edhe prap dalin edhe thojn ne jemi tolerant edhe kerkojn vende ne komun. Ne komunen e vitis  nuk ka pasur te vrar ne luft shum mirepo kisha dasht me ju pyet sa katolik jan vrare?  edhe pas luftes kam par nje filem shqip se si priftat kinse kan ndihmuar ushtaret e uck  ne komunen e vitis (krejt rrena) qfar qudije

----------


## Natyral

Harmonia fetare mendoj se qendron ne shpirt te cdo njeriu me mendje te shendosh pa marr parasysh se cilit nacinalitetet i takon!

----------


## GeNi_25

"Harmonia fetare". Vetem kjo nuk eshte nje pyetje e thjeshte. Per shkak te mos kuptimit apo per shkak te mos dashjes per ta kuptuar kete fjale, kane ndodhur shume luftra boterore. Njeriu edhe pse thone eshte gjitari me i zhvilluar, prape se prape disa nga veprimet e tij jane ne nivel me te ulet se-sa te gjitareve te tjere. Kjo pa ofenduar rracen njerezore. 

Ne Shqiperi ky term (edhe pse une shpesh luaj rolin e kaposhit me kete terme kur kam rastin te diskutoj me persona te huaj, ne ato pak raste kur ndodh, apo kur diskutoj me fanatik fetar) merret si nje nga cilesite me te mira te Shqipetareve. 

Shtroj pyetjen mos genjejme veten tone per kete cilesi teper pozitive? A ekziston me te vertete kjo cilesi? 

Harmonia fetare ka kuptim ne ato vende qe kane popullsi besimtare, qofte musilmane, te krishtera apo tjeter besim. Pyetja qe une do te shtroja eshte: A jane besimtar Shqipetaret? Nqs jo atehere te flasesh per harmoni fetare eshte te mburresh vetveten kot. 

A eshte e vertete shprehja: Feja e Shqiptarit eshte Shqiptaria? 

Une jam ortodoks, shkoj dhe ne kishe (3-4 here ne vit) por besimi im eshte te respektoj normat morale dhe ligjore qe ekzistojne ne nje shoqeri te caktuar. Te mos vrasesh, te sillesh me kultur, te respektosh tjetrin, te falesh dashuri, te ndihmosh te farferin etj. Nqs fete kane ne baze te tyre keto parime atehere nuk ka perse te ndodhin keqkuptime. Ne familjen time respektohet dhe besimi Mysilman, kur jane ditet e shenuara apo dhe ai Bektashi. Dita e Hashures, Bajrami i Madh apo i Vogel etj. Kjo eshte ajo çka krijuesi kerkon nga çdo njeri qe pavaresisht se cilit besim i perkasin te udhehiqen nga normat me te larta morale dhe llogjike dhe jo nga disa prifterinj apo hoxhallar ekstremista qe shpesh ne kunderdhtim me ato çka shkruhen ne Kuran apo Bibel interpretojne dhe fusin ne hasmeri me njerin tjetri popuj te tere.

 Keto jane vlerat qe karakterizojne shqipetarin e vertete. Kjo çon ne ate qe "besimi" yne eshte ne nje nivel me te larte sesa besimi i shume popujve te tjere. 

Per kete e ndiej veten krenar qe jam Shqipetar.

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Aresyeja me thote, po un jam, por ndergjegja me thote, je ne rregull?

Si e kuptoni togefjaleshin “harmoni fetare”?

Une te them te drejten, disa here as qe e kuptoj fare!
Psh. Kjo pyetje ja vlen qe te pergjigjen vetem ata qe njohin vetveten ne nje komunitet fetar.
Duhet te rrefej se, jo gjithnje jemi ne linje me ate se ç’na  meson feja ( ne pergjithesi ).
Pastaj me duket teper naive, qe ti pergjigjemi kesaj pyetje qe do meditim, perpara qe ti pergjigjemi duhet qe ti bejme vehtes nje autokritike. Jemi me te vertete ne te drejte pa te pretendojme ne tjetrin?
Kam disa kohe qe e kam lexuar ne faqen e hapjes se ketij Forumi te nderuar, por qe nuk kam patur guxim ti pergjigjem. Kam une argumente te drejta qe te pergjigjem? Po a nuk duhet qe t’ja filloj nga vetja!? Jam une ne rradhe te pare “tolerant”, me ke, pse po? Pse jo? Po te tjeret? Ku eshte peshorja per te mos gabuar…
Une them se jo te gjithe. Pasi duke ditur perpara qe besimet fetare na mesojne per nje jete te perkushtuar dhe qe duhet te rrespektojme identitetin dhe kulturen e nje tjetri ( duke u bazuar ne besimin fetar ),kjo gje nuk ndodh tek ne. Pastaj nuk ja vlen te diskutohet ne tym, pra ne menyre abstrakte, pasi ç’do njeri do te thoshte te tijen, por jo si eshte ne realitet, por si duhet te jete…, ku ka pak ndryshim!
Pse nuk I pergjigjemi pyetjes, por qe duke u bazuar ne ato rrethana qe edhe na kane bledhur ketu te diskutojme? Pse anetaret e forumit nuk I permbahen temes, por qe ti pergjigjen ne jeten reale dhe virtuale, qe na lidh, keshtu po qe mud te konstatojme edhe verte tesine e “fakteve”, jo kot ne tym!
Si mund te themi qe kemi nje harmoni fetare, kur pikerisht une qe jam per kete harmoni, jam I pari qe ç’fryj dhe ofendoj pa kushte, ne ç’do drejtim dhe sa here qe me jepet mundesia?
Duke u shprehur si duhet te jete, por jo si eshte realja, ne I bejme qejfin vehtes dhe vetem kaq, nuk ndihmojme ne asnje drejtim ate kusht strategjik dhe aq fisnik , qe te jemi njekohesisht besimtare te mire por edhe rrespektues ne maksimum te atij qe eshte ndryshe me perkatesi fetare.
Ne duke u rrespektuar, nuk bejme tjeter vetem se veme ne jete mesimet e Bibles, Kuranit, por edhe mbajme premtimin qe do te jemi vellezer te nje gjaku, pasi kur filluan konvertimet e para, kushti numer nje ne shtratin e vdekjes se prinderve ishte, paçka qe keni perqafuar nje fe tjeter, po ani, duhet me u dash bash si vellau me vella! Kjo nuk ishte nje lutje , por nje amanet qe linte prindi, ku edhe ata te “ndryshem” ne fe por vellezer ne gjak,ku ne gjunje  luteshin ne nje gjuhe te perbashket dhe premtonin qe do ta mbanin kete amanet…, do te jetonin ne paqe dhe harmoni midis vellezerish me gjak, por me bindje fetare te ndryshme…
Te ndryshme nuk do te thote me do e mos , te kunderta! Pse nuk ka fe qe te mesoje keq! Jemi ne qe i japim nje nuance tjeter mesimeve, jemi ne qe duke dashur te ngallnojme mbi vellaun, bejme ate qe Kaini beri me Abelin. Mos valle mendoni se Zoti i madh dhe i plotfuqishem, mesoi ndryshe njerin nga tjetri!? JO…..!!!
Kainet sot gjenden ne te gjitha drejtimet…

----------


## malo666

Une per vete e kuptoj si oxymoron.

----------

